# unmerge di pacchetti masked

## almafer

ho installato dei pacchetti masked togliendo il segno # all'accept sul make.conf,mi chiedevo,se adesso li voglio togliere come posso andare a cercare quali ho installato visto che non me lo ricordo e come toglierli   :Embarassed: 

----------

## bsolar

Basta che ripristini il commento e fai l'update, emerge dovrebbe prendere come "ultimi disponibili" i pacchetti stable e aggiornare tutto (di fatto downgradando) con un 'emerge -uD world'.

----------

## almafer

grazie,era quello che avevo pensato ma volevo esserne sicuro,ciao

----------

